# Layout #6



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The S scale forum seems to be comatose. I thought I would post a teaser picture of the 6 track passenger station under construction on the new layout. I hope everyone is enjoying their summer.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

wow, that's an ambitous project ...
I'm going to have to follow this )


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

WVGCA, feel free to view the earlier progress pictures in the first 5 posts below on Layout Progress. 
I will have more detailed pictures at the end of the month.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes that is quite a large station project. Nice work and nice design.

Maybe the forum seems to be comatose because no one can get in anymore. I just had to mess with the most ridiculous sign in process I have ever seen, the advertising is ridiculous, and now my password has to be 10 characters long.

Are we dealing with national security here or toy trains??

Ok, rant over now, thanks for listening.

Aflyer


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

AmFlyer said:


> The S scale forum seems to be comatose. I thought I would post a teaser picture of the 6 track passenger station under construction on the new layout. I hope everyone is enjoying their summer.


wow! That looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

yow-zer!!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I also felt the security got crazy, but I'm back in and thankfully the site is remembering my new password since I can't....


----------

